# CES Announcements Expected from Canon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 2, 2015)

```
CES 2016 is just over a month away, the show runs from January 6, 2016 until January 9, 2016 in Las Vegas, Nevada. Canon usually announces some consumer products for the show during the first part of January.</p>
<p>At the last CES, Canon announced a slew of lower end PowerShot cameras, as well as the Connect Station and a new EOS 6D kit with the EF 24-105 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM. In 2014, Canon announced PowerShot cameras as well as consumer camcorders. Can we expect the same sort of thing for CES 2016?</p>
<p>History says we’ll get a few announcements from Canon, but as I’m writing this, the possibility of an EOS M product being announced for the show seems highly unlikely. The entry level EOS M10 was just announced about 6 weeks ago and that would fit the CES show a lot better than a “pro” mirrorless camera, or even a replacement to the EOS M3.</p>
<p>Is a DSLR possible? If there was going to be a DSLR announcement, I’d say it would be for the EOS 70D replacement. There have been a few hints over the last 3-4 weeks that the 70D was on its way out. Though an announcement, even for a lower end DSLR, would be very unusual for Canon.</p>
<p>A lot of people are asking about the Rebel SL1 replacement, to which we have no answer for.</p>
<p>We are hearing there will be a second set of announcements the 4th week of January, but we’ve been unable to confirm that with any sort of certainty.</p>
```


----------



## brianb (Dec 2, 2015)

Is it too much to ask for a 5D4 announcement? Come on Canon!


----------



## bseitz234 (Dec 2, 2015)

brianb said:


> Is it too much to ask for a 5D4 announcement? Come on Canon!



For the Consumer Electronics Show? Yes. I mean, I get that technically anyone who buys a product is a consumer, so even the 1D series is a "consumer camera", if you're considering the right pool of consumers. But I think an SL2 announcement would fit best of anything at this show, if they're going to announce a DSLR at all and not just stick to point and shoots and selphy printers...


----------



## kaihp (Dec 2, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Last year Canon announced a slew of lower end PowerShot cameras, as well as the Connect Station and a new EOS 6D kit with the EF 24-105 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM. In 2014, Canon announced PowerShot cameras as well as consumer camcorders.



Last year? 
We're still in 2015 according to my calendar


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 2, 2015)

Can anyone attend CES? I live just 90 miles from Las Vegas.


----------



## bcflood (Dec 2, 2015)

I just bought a 70D on Cyber Monday, so of course they'll announce an 80D. You're welcome, everyone :


----------



## jebrady03 (Dec 2, 2015)

If the rumors about Nikon and Samsung turn out to be true, anything Canon announces will go practically unnoticed.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Can anyone attend CES? I live just 90 miles from Las Vegas.




Attendance Requirements

CES is a trade-only event for the consumer technology industry and not open to the general public. All attendees must provide credentials in advance to verify affiliation with the consumer technology industry and must present a government-issued photo ID upon arrival to the event to pick up a badge. Family, friends and children who accompany you to Las Vegas will not be granted access to CES unless they are over the age of 18 and have proof of industry affiliation.


----------



## David Littleboy (Dec 3, 2015)

bcflood said:


> I just bought a 70D on Cyber Monday, so of course they'll announce an 80D. You're welcome, everyone :



Thanks!

But I'd rather that it were the 6D that you bought.

(I want to see what the 6DII (or 6Ds (!!!)) looks like before splurging on a 5Ds, but Canon's taking their own sweet time about coming out with the next 6-series camera. Sigh. Maybe CES.)


----------



## 9VIII (Dec 3, 2015)

I was really hoping for the SL2 this fall, oh well.
Maybe if they wait long enough it'll share some sensor tech with the 1DXMkII.

Not that it would stop me from experimenting with other systems, but ironically the SL series would be my ideal wildlife body, to be used with supertelephoto lenses.


----------



## bkxmnr (Dec 3, 2015)

So no full frame EOS-M. {sigh}.


----------



## CG photography (Dec 3, 2015)

I am confused why CR guy does not think the 1dxii is a possible announcement. I keep hearing that the 1dxii will be shipping by spring/summer 2016; so January is already a late announcement if we are looking for an early summer release. Do we now think the 1dx ii will be pushed back?


----------



## Peer (Dec 3, 2015)

CG photography said:


> I am confused why CR guy does not think the 1dxii is a possible announcement.



Because, as the "CR guy" explained, Canon has a history of announcing consumer gear at the CES -- which isn't much of a stretch since this is after all a CONSUMER Electronics Show. An 1DX2 announcement would rather fit for the NAB show. 

-- peer


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 3, 2015)

CG photography said:


> I am confused why CR guy does not think the 1dxii is a possible announcement. I keep hearing that the 1dxii will be shipping by spring/summer 2016; so January is already a late announcement if we are looking for an early summer release. Do we now think the 1dx ii will be pushed back?



Funny. Why would you be confused? At this point what will be announced is anybody's guess... except for insiders who already know and cannot divulge the information.


----------



## plam_1980 (Dec 3, 2015)

brianb said:


> Is it too much to ask for a 5D4 announcement? Come on Canon!



It was repeated several times here that 5D4 will (and should) be announced after 1D X2, and is likely to be available not earlier than next autumn. So first, because of the Olympics, we should see an announcement of 1D X2 (of course not at CES) and only some considerable time after that 5D4


----------



## plam_1980 (Dec 3, 2015)

CG photography said:


> I am confused why CR guy does not think the 1dxii is a possible announcement. I keep hearing that the 1dxii will be shipping by spring/summer 2016; so January is already a late announcement if we are looking for an early summer release. Do we now think the 1dx ii will be pushed back?



Next year is an Olympic games' year and 1DxII should be in time for that, they absolutely cannot afford to miss it.


----------



## AWR (Dec 3, 2015)

If I remember right, there was other announcements around CES last year.
At around these times in December we started to hear about "3 different 5D models", which didn't make any sense then, and nobody seemed to believe at first.

And If I remember right, it was around January last year when strong believable rumors about 5Ds and 5Ds R started surfacing.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 3, 2015)

plam_1980 said:


> brianb said:
> 
> 
> > Is it too much to ask for a 5D4 announcement? Come on Canon!
> ...


Remember that fall 2016 is photokina time. Perfect fair for a 5D4. 
but much to far in the future for us


----------



## Quackator (Dec 3, 2015)

Well..... let's muse about the rumour that Nikon acquired Samsung
and imagine what happens when they announce the new D5 is imminent, 
saying it will be mirrorless with a Samsung BSI sensor........

It is unthinkable that an acquisition that large was offered only to one party.

So, Canon knows what is coming, and will likely have an answer to that.

*IF* they have something, I'd expect them to race in order to announce 
theirs before Nikon. NX1 critiques have been too good to not raise
expectations sky high for a full frame Nikon with that tech.

The very near future will be a show of force from all competitors,
trying to put up their stake in a room full of expectations.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 3, 2015)

Quackator said:


> Well..... let's muse about the rumour that Nikon acquired Samsung
> ...


To make it short:
In another thread it was corrected that Nikon didn't acquire any part of Samsung or even whole Samsung (too expensive) but bought some rights/patents.
So no aquisiton but closer cooperation at best.

Now let's muse on...


_edit: see here http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=28489.msg562093#msg562093
_


----------



## K-amps (Dec 3, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> CG photography said:
> 
> 
> > I am confused why CR guy does not think the 1dxii is a possible announcement. I keep hearing that the 1dxii will be shipping by spring/summer 2016; so January is already a late announcement if we are looking for an early summer release. Do we now think the 1dx ii will be pushed back?
> ...



I am not too sure even insiders know this because even they themselves have not made a decision yet. Typically you will have 2-3 prototypes given to a few people to provide back feedback. Then they will need to negotiate sourcing (in-house or procured) some of this will have happened already but PO's cannot be cut without definitive commitments... if we had a firm decision... some chatter would have come out by now.

When you get multiple rumor specs, sometimes these are from different prototypes as well.

I suspect the 5dv/1dxII might have been out by now, had the 5ds been a runaway success (it was merely lukewarm if you poll camera stores) the A7rii was a huge hit, and unless the 5d4 can wow it's intended target market with something radical, it will be more than a mere disappointment. It will still sell well, but it's not going to be a 5d2, or even a 5d3... those days were different. So Canon is probably delaying till they can wow us again... I hope.


----------



## Mancubus (Dec 3, 2015)

Maybe Canon is making us all crazy by not saying anything and then they will announce all at once: 1DX2, 5D4, 6D2 80D, SL2, EOS M4.

But probably not, they will just announce another overlapping variable f-stop zoom that I couldn't care less


----------



## George D. (Dec 3, 2015)

NAB Show, April 16-21, 2016 in Las Vegas looks like the place for 1DX2 announcements (4K included). The Olympics in Rio begin August 5, plenty of time to also announce 5D4 in-between. Of course, the sooner the better.


----------



## Tangent (Dec 3, 2015)

SL2: Beginning to wonder if M is the new SL2. SL1 could be a one-off. For compact IL see M cams.


----------



## Bob Howland (Dec 3, 2015)

Tangent said:


> SL2: Beginning to wonder if M is the new SL2. SL1 could be a one-off. For compact IL see M cams.


+1, especially if an APS-C sensor could be stuffed into something like a G5X (perhaps a little larger) with an M-mount.


----------



## AWR (Dec 3, 2015)

Bob Howland said:


> Tangent said:
> 
> 
> > SL2: Beginning to wonder if M is the new SL2. SL1 could be a one-off. For compact IL see M cams.
> ...


I'm not into the Sony bandwagon, in fact I don't see the hype when comparing my 5D3 IQ to any of their new offerings. But that said, the RX1R II is astonishing concept. 

I'd be willing to pay "silly money" for more compact 5D3 from Canon.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 4, 2015)

K-amps said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > CG photography said:
> ...



Yeah, you are probably right. 

My 5D III still has that new smell and still wows me. It will for a long time. I'll not upgrade until whatever replaces the 5D IV is announced. Hopefully, this won't be like the T4i being replaced by the T5i (both almost exactly the same). I very much doubt that it will be like that though.

Whatever happens, waiting for those two announcements is exciting!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 8, 2015)

I would expect DSLR annoucements at the beginning of March next year this would fall inline with the 5D MKIII which was annouced on March 2nd 2012. From March 19-22nd is "The Photography Show" at the Birmingham NEC, England and they had the first European showing of the 5D MKIII at this show back in 2012.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 8, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> I would expect DSLR annoucements at the beginning of March next year this would fall inline with the 5D MKIII which was annouced on March 2nd 2012. From March 19-22nd is "The Photography Show" at the Birmingham NEC, England and they had the first European showing of the 5D MKIII at this show back in 2012.


I recall reading that 2 March 2016 would also be Canon's 80th anniversary as well as coinciding with 30 years of EOS cameras.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 8, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > I would expect DSLR annoucements at the beginning of March next year this would fall inline with the 5D MKIII which was annouced on March 2nd 2012. From March 19-22nd is "The Photography Show" at the Birmingham NEC, England and they had the first European showing of the 5D MKIII at this show back in 2012.
> ...


Canon launched the EOS 650 on the 2nd March 1987 this was the official launch of the EOS system so 2017 will be thirty years. Canon 80th anniversary was on 2nd September 2014. Both of these dates however have significance for Canon.


----------



## Proscribo (Dec 8, 2015)

What would be better way to celebrate 30th anniversary of EOS than updating whole FF lineup: 6DII, 5DIV and 1DXII all at once!

Oh yeah, I'm most interested in 6DII so that's why I'd like to see it announced soon. ;D


----------



## denomite (Dec 8, 2015)

I have enough invested in Canon product, but not enough to keep me with Canon. I have been seriously thinking about jumping ship, but have been giving Canon chance after chance that the next release will satisfy me. Not yet so far.
Looking at what the competitions are coming out with, I don't know how long Canon can keep me waiting.
Please improve on image quality. 4K, not a big deal for me. And probably don't need it. But a canon version of Nikon D750 would be a good addition. A model split would be nice so canon can satisfy those who want 4K and those who do not.


----------



## Nininini (Jan 1, 2016)

Tangent said:


> Beginning to wonder if M is the new SL2.



if Canon does like Sony and dumps their DSLR lines for mirrorless, I'll just switch brands and get a Leica M, I can't stand EVF. The moment Canon starts replacing DSLR lines with mirrorless, I'm done with Canon, if I wanted an EVF I would have switched to Sony 2 years ago.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 1, 2016)

denomite said:


> I don't know how long Canon can keep me waiting.





> Please improve on image quality...a canon version of Nikon D750 would be a good addition.



What body do you have now, and in what ways does it fail to meet your needs? Have you borrowed/rented a D750 to compare image quality for your type of photography?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> denomite said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how long Canon can keep me waiting.
> ...



Why try one? DxOMark says it has more low ISO DR, what more does anyone need to know? Lenses? Phthtth, who needs 'em. It's not like they really impact image quality, just look at how much better Nikon sensors score on DxO lens tests.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > denomite said:
> ...



denomite didn't mention DxO, so I was curious as to why he made the statement. There have been a few CR commenters who have given reasons to prefer SoNikon sensors that seemed reasonable to me, based on their specific needs and shooting style. You, yourself have said...well, you know what you've said. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2016)

I have said ... and I stand by it. But statements like, "Canon needs to improve their IQ," are generally just silly.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have said ... and I stand by it. But statements like, "Canon needs to improve their IQ," are generally just silly.



These are different things: I agree that it's silly to say that "Canon needs to improve their IQ," we've been on the same side of that tempest in a teacup on several threads. It's a different thing entirely to say "I do photography style X, and I've used Canon and Sony sensors, and prefer the results of the Sony sensors. With all my Canon gear I wish Canon would produce a sensor to match the Sony." I was trying to get the poster to explain, exactly, how the Canon was inadequate to need. 

You have also said:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21381.msg422517#msg422517



> the many times I've stated that if I shot primarily landscape photography, I'd be using a D800 for that becuase it's the best choice (or was, before the D810). That's putting down anyone other than Canon? Like I said, it's about the system, not the sensor.



To be fair, this was also before the 5DS came out as well. But the point remains: for a few specialties of photography, the characteristics of the sensor are significant.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I have said ... and I stand by it. But statements like, "Canon needs to improve their IQ," are generally just silly.
> ...



Agreed. The statement was, "Please improve on image quality...a Canon version of the Nikon D750 would be a good addition." Silly, at least without context.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Jan 6, 2016)

Do we think this is it for Canon on the announcements? Nikon has fired a shot right across the bow of Canon the the D5 and the D500. could this be a 7D killer?
What about this flipping ISO to over 1 million. Hell that throws the Exposure triangle out of the water. This think must see in the dark. for x tray ya?

Come on Canon!


----------

